# Male vs Female - a horse's preference?



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

In the year that i've owned my boy, he has only " nipped " twice ( just a quick lip nip ). both situations involved a male standing by his face. I've stood in that postion, my trainer ( female ) has been in that postion, and a few other females have also been in this postion. yet he has never showed any problems with them being there. I was just wondering if anyone else has notcied that their horses prefer men or woman to be around them. Does anyone have an idea about what might "encourage" a horse to prefer males vs females?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not really sure but when we first got my gelding he really liked my dad lol and seems to like males more than females other than me


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Personal preference? :lol: But seriously I'd think either smell or the body language.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I've heard of horses being either a "lady's horse" or a "man's horse". Some honestly seem to have a preference. Usually mares prefer men and geldings like females, but sometimes it's the other way around.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

It does have to do with smell. That is also why I've heard some older cowboy types or even educated horsemen saying it is easier for a man to break a Mustang Stallion because of smell. A stallion won't want to submit to a female or something like that. Its less prominent in geldings then stallions but its still there,


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

It can be a learnt behavior,
Pride when we bought him hated men and would attack any male that went near him. This was a trust issue because a man had cornered him in a stable and beaten him with a yard brush a few times. It took us a few years but he will now allow men near him and is quite cuddly with my father and brother.

Reeco gets very very affectionate (cuddles up, plays with my coat, grooms my hair etc) at certain times of my cycle and only ever seems to play up then. He is very deffinatly responding to smell and body language but perticularly smell. Wearing any strong perfumes round him has him reacting the same so I'm inclined to believe it is a smell thing.

Beau Baby - that is an old wives tale. If you look at horses in the wild it is the alpha mare who controls the herd, she quite often tells the stallion off or tells him what to do.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

It may be an old wives tale Faye but its not completely false. There have definitely been horses that men can work with much easier then women.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

yes there are horses that respond better to men or to women, I am not denying that.

what I was saying is that in the case of the mustangs it is not because they won't submit to a female.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

A mare in my barn dislikes men. She actually lunged at my BF once and nearly got him, yet she'll stand perfectly still and let me rub her face until she almost falls asleep.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

faye said:


> If you look at horses in the wild it is the alpha mare who controls the herd, she quite often tells the stallion off or tells him what to do.


This is very true and one of the reasons that I prefer mares...they have _very_ strong hierarchy behavior. In my experience, if you are confident in your actions, body language, and voice (regardless of your sex) they seem to be much more consistant and willing to 'fall in line' and give you respect as their leader.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

My horse HATES my boyfriend, like, pins his ears flat and snaps at him. I think he may be territorial over me 

I'm not sure why exactly your horse acts aggressively towards men, but I also have known horses that have been abused by men and act differently towards them because of that. It could also be like others have posted because of body language and smell.


----------

